# GridBagLayout richtig einstellen



## Heiland (29. Jan 2005)

Hallo, ich habe absoluten Stress mit der Grafikprogrammierung was Layouts angeht! Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich machen muss! Wenn ich auf Enter drücke, dann sollen Zehn weitere Text Felder untereinander angeordnet erscheinen! Aber das funktioniert nicht wirklich. Zudem verstehe ich diese Layouts nicht. kann Mir das vielleicht jemand machen?
Ich habe echt keine Lust mehr  mich immer mit diesem Teil rumschlagen zu müssen. So komm ich nie zum kern der Aufgabe! Echt Stressig!!!!!


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

/**
 * Sample application using Frame.
 *
 * @author 
 * @version 1.00 05/01/28
 */
public class VokabelEditorFrame extends Frame 
{
    
    /**
     * The constructor.
     */  
     public VokabelEditorFrame() 
     {
     	GridBagLayout Layout = new GridBagLayout();
     	setLayout(Layout);        		
     	GridBagConstraints constraints = new GridBagConstraints();
       	constraints.gridheight = GridBagConstraints.REMAINDER;
   		constraints.gridheight = 2;
     	//constraints.insets = new Insets(5, 5, 5, 5);
     	       
        MenuBar menuBar = new MenuBar();
        Menu menuFile = new Menu();
        MenuItem menuFileExit = new MenuItem();
        TextField vokabelanzahl;
        
        vokabelanzahl = new TextField("hallo");
        //vokabelanzahl.setBounds(10,30,40,10);
        
        add(vokabelanzahl, constraints);
        vokabelanzahl.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter()
        {

        	public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e)
        	{

     			//constraints2.insets = new Insets(0, 5, 0, 5);        	

        		if(e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER)
        		{
        			System.out.println("making list...");
        			TextField deutsch[] = new TextField[10];
        			
        			
        			//List deutscheListe = new List(10, false);
        			for(int i = 0; i <9; i++)
					{
   					 	deutsch[i] = new TextField("HALLO!");
   					    add(deutsch[i]);
   					 	
  						
  						
  						//repaint();
  						
					}
        			
        		}
            }
        });
        

       
        
        Label anzahl = new Label("Wieviele Vokabeln möchten Sie eingeben?");
        add(anzahl, constraints);
        
        menuFile.setLabel("File");
        menuFileExit.setLabel("Exit");
        
        // Add action listener.for the menu button
        menuFileExit.addActionListener
        (
            new ActionListener() 
            {
                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
                {
                    VokabelEditorFrame.this.windowClosed();
                }
            }
        ); 
        menuFile.add(menuFileExit);
        menuBar.add(menuFile);
        
        setTitle("VokabelEditor");
        setMenuBar(menuBar);
        setSize(new Dimension(700, 700));
        
        // Add window listener.
        this.addWindowListener
        (
            new WindowAdapter() 
            {
                public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) 
                {
                    VokabelEditorFrame.this.windowClosed();
                }
            }
        );  
    }
         

    
    /**
     * Shutdown procedure when run as an application.
     */
    protected void windowClosed() 
    {
    	
    	// TODO: Check if it is save to close the application
    	
        // Exit application.
        System.exit(0);
    }
}
```

Wenn das jemand schafft, wär ich ihm dankbar, wenn nicht steige ich auf JBuilder um!


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2005)

Die Einstellungen (Position und evtl. Grösse) des GridBagConstraints müssen für jede Komponente anders sein, ansonsten überlappen die Komponenten (und dann sieht man sie nicht).

Guck dir doch mal die Dokumentation dazu an.

Ich hab mal kurz einen Anfang hingeschrieben, es erscheinen nun 10 Textfelder (du solltest noch eine Überprüfung einbauen, damit man nicht 2mal ENTER drücken kann).

```
/**
* Sample application using Frame.
*
* @author
* @version 1.00 05/01/28
*/
class VokabelEditorFrame extends Frame
{
   
    /**
     * The constructor.
     */ 
     public VokabelEditorFrame()
     {
        setLayout( new GridBagLayout() );              
        
        final Insets insets = new Insets( 2, 2, 2, 2 );
               
        MenuBar menuBar = new MenuBar();
        Menu menuFile = new Menu();
        MenuItem menuFileExit = new MenuItem();
        TextField vokabelanzahl;
       
        vokabelanzahl = new TextField("hallo");
        //vokabelanzahl.setBounds(10,30,40,10);
       
        add( vokabelanzahl, new GridBagConstraints( 1, 0, 1, 1, 1.0, 1.0, 
        	GridBagConstraints.LINE_END, GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL, insets, 0, 0) );
        vokabelanzahl.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter()
        {

           public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e)
           {

              //constraints2.insets = new Insets(0, 5, 0, 5);           

              if(e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER)
              {
                 System.out.println("making list...");
                 TextField deutsch[] = new TextField[10];
                 
                 GridBagConstraints constraints = new GridBagConstraints( 0, 0, 2, 1, 1.0, 1.0, 
                    	GridBagConstraints.CENTER, GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL, insets, 0, 0 );
                 
                 //List deutscheListe = new List(10, false);
                 for(int i = 0; i <9; i++)
               {
                      deutsch[i] = new TextField("HALLO!");
                      constraints.gridy = i+1;
                      add(deutsch[i], constraints);
                      
                    
                    
                    //repaint();
                    
               }
                
                 validate();
              }
            }
        });
       

       
       
        Label anzahl = new Label("Wieviele Vokabeln möchten Sie eingeben?");
        add(anzahl, new GridBagConstraints( 0, 0, 1, 1, 1.0, 1.0, 
            	GridBagConstraints.LINE_START, GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL, insets, 0, 0));
       
        menuFile.setLabel("File");
        menuFileExit.setLabel("Exit");
       
        // Add action listener.for the menu button
        menuFileExit.addActionListener
        (
            new ActionListener()
            {
                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
                {
                    VokabelEditorFrame.this.windowClosed();
                }
            }
        );
        menuFile.add(menuFileExit);
        menuBar.add(menuFile);
       
        setTitle("VokabelEditor");
        setMenuBar(menuBar);
        setSize(new Dimension(700, 700));
       
        // Add window listener.
        this.addWindowListener
        (
            new WindowAdapter()
            {
                public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e)
                {
                    VokabelEditorFrame.this.windowClosed();
                }
            }
        ); 
    }
         

   
    /**
     * Shutdown procedure when run as an application.
     */
    protected void windowClosed()
    {
       
       // TODO: Check if it is save to close the application
       
        // Exit application.
        System.exit(0);
    }
}
```


----------



## Heiland (29. Jan 2005)

Vielen Dank schonmal! Ich verstehe nicht, was dieses Insets sein soll mit den Parametern! Irgendwie finde ich Oberflächenprogrammierung zum Kotzen!!!


----------



## Heiland (29. Jan 2005)

Und wie kann ich es zB machen, dass die Text Feld prompt untereinander erscheinen und nicht mit Abstand?


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2005)

Die Insets sind die Mindestanzahl Pixel die links/rechts/oberhalb/unterhalb einer Component frei bleiben sollen (wenn sie sich alle berühren sieht das manchmal sehr unübersichtlich aus).

Das andere: du kannst ein Panel nehmen, die Textfelder auf das Panel werfen, und das Panel hinzufügen. Das Panel wird dann nicht die volle Grösse einnehmen (es sei denn, du stellst das ein), sondern nur der Platz, der gerade benötigt wird um die Textfelder darzustellen.


----------



## Heiland (29. Jan 2005)

Hört sich gut an das mit dem Panel! Ich werde das mal versuchen! Aber wenn ich die Insets werte alle auf 0 stelle zB dann ändert sich gar nichts!


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2005)

Damit sagst du einfach die Minimaldistanz ist = 0. Das Maximum (das man so nicht ändern kann) änderst du damit nicht.


----------



## Heiland (29. Jan 2005)

Achsooo ist das. Na dann ists logisch!

Zum Panel: Ich müsste doch nur ein Panel machen mit den Layout Eigenschaften und dann mit

panel.add(TextFeld);

meine Text Felder generieren. Also ganz banal gesagt!?


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2005)

Hm, ja. Für das Panel würd ich dir ein GridLayout empfehlen, da musst du keine weiteren Einstellungen machen. (wenn du bei GridBagLayout keine Constraints für jede einzelne Component setzt, verschwinden diese Componenten einfach...)


----------



## Heiland (29. Jan 2005)

Naja, so ganz bekomme ich das nicht auf die Reihe! Keine Ahnung. Das ist einfach zu viel Funktionsumfang! Ich denke, dann mach ich es bald ohne ein Layout. Dann bekommt halt derjenige, der mein Programm startet und eine andere Einstellung hat also Auflösung oder so eine verhunzte Oberfläche! Diese Layouts sind mir zu kompliziert!

KONSOLENANWENDUNGEN RULEN!


----------



## Heiland (29. Jan 2005)

Kann mir einer sagen, warum die nebeneinander angeordnet werden und nicht untereinander so wie ichs eigentlich will??? Es klappt nie so wie ichs haben will!!!!


```
/**
* Sample application using Frame.
*
* @author
* @version 1.00 05/01/28
*/

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class VokabelEditorFrame extends Frame
{
   
    /**
     * The constructor.
     */
     public VokabelEditorFrame()
     {
        setLayout( new GridBagLayout() );
                     
       
        final Insets insets = new Insets( 2, 2, 2, 2);
               
        MenuBar menuBar = new MenuBar();
        Menu menuFile = new Menu();
        MenuItem menuFileExit = new MenuItem();
        TextField vokabelanzahl;
       
        vokabelanzahl = new TextField("hallo");
        //vokabelanzahl.setBounds(10,30,40,10);
       
        add( vokabelanzahl, new GridBagConstraints( 1, 0, 1, 1, 1.0, 1.0,
           GridBagConstraints.NORTHEAST, GridBagConstraints.NONE, insets, 0, 0) );
        vokabelanzahl.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter()
        {

           public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e)
           {

              //constraints2.insets = new Insets(0, 5, 0, 5);           

              if(e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER)
              {
              	 Panel panel = new Panel();
              	
                 System.out.println("making list...");
                 TextField deutsch[] = new TextField[10];
                 
                 GridBagConstraints constraints = new GridBagConstraints( 0, 0, 2, 1, 1.0, 1.0,
                       GridBagConstraints.EAST, GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL, insets, 0, 0 );
                 add(panel);
                 //List deutscheListe = new List(10, false);
                 for(int i = 0; i <9; i++)
                 {
                      deutsch[i] = new TextField("servus");
                      constraints.gridy = i+1;
                      panel.add(deutsch[i], constraints);
                     
                   
                   
                    //repaint();
                   
                 }
               
                 validate();
              }
            }
        });
       

       
       
        Label anzahl = new Label("Wieviele Vokabeln möchten Sie eingeben?");
        add(anzahl, new GridBagConstraints( 0, 0, 1, 1, 1.0, 1.0,
               GridBagConstraints.NORTH, GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL, insets, 0, 0));
       
        menuFile.setLabel("File");
        menuFileExit.setLabel("Exit");
       
        // Add action listener.for the menu button
        menuFileExit.addActionListener
        (
            new ActionListener()
            {
                public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
                {
                    VokabelEditorFrame.this.windowClosed();
                }
            }
        );
        menuFile.add(menuFileExit);
        menuBar.add(menuFile);
       
        setTitle("VokabelEditor");
        setMenuBar(menuBar);
        setSize(new Dimension(900, 700));
       
        // Add window listener.
        this.addWindowListener
        (
            new WindowAdapter()
            {
                public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e)
                {
                    VokabelEditorFrame.this.windowClosed();
                }
            }
        );
    }
         

   
    /**
     * Shutdown procedure when run as an application.
     */
    protected void windowClosed()
    {
       
       // TODO: Check if it is save to close the application
       
        // Exit application.
        System.exit(0);
    }
}
```


----------



## EagleEye (29. Jan 2005)

hier java sieh dir dazu mal das kapitel an das hat mir sehr geholfen http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...Rxxjavainsel_150018486DerGridBagLayoutManager


----------

